# Help With My Trike Purchase Please



## newb4283 (Mar 9, 2019)

I've always wanted a trike and found one that looks pretty clean. I am very green at collecting so I have very little knowledge other than quick Google search. Anyways..I found this trike I am picking up tomorrow for $125. Can you all give opinions on the purchase and if its worth the price. I think its brand is Mustang but it also says Gobby Mfg Co. It looks like it was well cared for and I just think it's cool so ill buy it and keep it regardless but just curious to its rarety and or value if anyone has any knowledge of these particular bikes. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## juvela (Mar 9, 2019)

-----

Fine job with the pictures.

Hope you enjoy good fun with this.

Appears first order of business would be to put the front caliper brake into operation.

Usage suggestion -

adult trikes have "feel", ride and handling very different from two-wheelers.

when you think you have it roadworthy take it someplace with no traffic such as an office building parking lot on a Sunday.

this will give an opportunity to experience what turning and feel are like without having to divide your attention between the trike and the traffic.

typically, these machines are one-wheel drive. in this case the drive wheel is the left.  this means that on a hard right turn the drive wheel is going to come up off the road surface and you will be freewheeling.

Forum member @Bikerider007 is near to manufacturer Gobby and may be able to give some information regarding them.  They also manufactured "side-by-side" ("sociable") models.  Here is one ot their trike patents:

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3592487.html

Cycle appears to date from somewhere between late 1960's and mid 1970's.

-----


----------



## newb4283 (Mar 9, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Fine job with the pictures.
> 
> ...



thanks for all the info. Do you think I'm doing okay at $125 for it ?


----------



## juvela (Mar 9, 2019)

newb4283 said:


> thanks for all the info. Do you think I'm doing okay at $125 for it ?




-----

Yes.

As you likely understand these are limited market machines.

The usual customer for a trike of this sort is an older person with balance (or other) issues.  Also often employed by anyone with motor problems - design means it is pretty near impossible to fall over.

There are also tricycle trucks used by industry.  The foremost maker of these in the U.S. is a company called Worksman.

In the UK there is a tradition of lightweight racing tricycles.  They are produced by some of the same makers of the finest bespoke racing bicycles for road, track and cyclo-cross.  Various timetrial and distance records are kept for riders of these cycles.

-----


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 10, 2019)

$125 for a trike in that condition is good if it shifts well. It has obviously been garaged.  Otherwise the  paint would be faded beyond recognition in AZ.
I lived in the Valley of the Sun for 14 years. Loved it. Mountain biked a lot. Trikes work well out there with the numerous bike lanes provided.


----------



## Stitchbus (Mar 5, 2020)

Really glad I came across this website. Today I was given a similar tricycle. I'll see if I can attach photos. Having trouble finding much on this tricycle. Mine looks a lot like yours and is made by Gobby but where you have a mustang sticker I have a "Explorer" sticker. It would be great to find out any more info on these. I found the serial number but have not found any place to research any additional information such as looking up the date manufactured.


----------



## juvela (Mar 5, 2020)

-----

As recalled, the gears on these tricycles are Shimano brand.

You could take a look at the shell of the Shimano hub to view its markings.

-----


----------



## Sandman (Mar 6, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...



Here in Florida , the trike and gray hair capital , the market is wide open !


----------

